# Server zu Server per SCP



## dadiscobeat (10. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen neuen Root-Server angemietet und möchte nun gerne die alten Daten auf den neuen Server übertragen. Dies würd ich nun gerne per
SCP machen. Hab aber keine Ahnung wie des genau funktionieren soll bzw. mit welchem Programm ? 
Den Befehl zum kopieren kenne ich.
scp -r altServername:/var/www/htdocs neuServername:/srv/www/htdocs

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dadiscobeat _
> *Root-Server angemietet*


widerspricht sich mit 


> Hab aber keine Ahnung wie des genau funktionieren soll


"Root-Server" (dedizierte Server) sind für diejenigen gedacht, die Ahnung von der Materie haben (und die kennen dann auch scp bzw. wissen, wie eine man-Page aufzurufen ist). Tu' dir (und uns) den Gefallen und steige auf einen Managed Server um. Es werden schon genug Server angegriffen bzw. mein Postkasten hat schon genug SPAM.



> scp -r altServername:/var/www/htdocs neuServername:/srv/www/htdocs


Wieso fragst du dann?


----------



## dadiscobeat (11. Juni 2004)

Danke für die nette Antwort. Genau das wollte ich wissen.

Da ich für solche Sachen nicht zuständig bin, sondern mein Kumpel und der gerade im Urlaub ist, weil es ewig gedauert hat, bis der Server zur Verfügung gestellt wurde und er nicht seinen Urlaub nach dem Server ausrichten kann, muss ich wohl dafür sorgen, dass die Daten auf den neuen Server kommen. 

Wir werden schon einen Grund dafür haben, dass wir einen Root-Server und keinen vServer, oder wie des auch immer heissen mag, gemietet haben.

Soviel dazu und danke für die Hilfe ...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dadiscobeat _
> *Da ich für solche Sachen nicht zuständig bin, sondern mein Kumpel und der gerade im Urlaub ist, weil es ewig gedauert hat, bis der Server zur Verfügung gestellt wurde und er nicht seinen Urlaub nach dem Server ausrichten kann, muss ich wohl dafür sorgen, dass die Daten auf den neuen Server kommen.
> *


Dann solltest du für die Zeit, wo "dein Kumpel" im Urlaub ist, einen Anbieter suchen, der deinen Server bei sicherheitsgefährdenden Dingen eben aktualisiert.



> Wir werden schon einen Grund dafür haben, dass wir einen Root-Server und keinen vServer, oder wie des auch immer heissen mag, gemietet haben.


vServer und dedizierter  Server macht prinzipiell keinen Unterschied, da du bei beiden für den Server verantwortlich bist. Das, was helfen würde, wäre für die Zeit eine Managed-Dienstleitstung zu beauftragen. Wenn das nur für eine begrenzte Zeit ist und auch nur sicherheitsrelevante Dinge aktualisiert werden müssten, sollte die "Bereitschaft" auch recht günstig sein.


----------



## dadiscobeat (11. Juni 2004)

Danach habe ich zwar nicht gefragt, aber egal ...


:: Thread closed ::


----------

